# Lvo's New Shorty Chalice



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

first let me say thank you to Larry for allowing me to test his new frames, last week he sent me another of his frames for review/shooting, it is a small chalice type of shooter, it is made from Bamboo floor tile, this type of bamboo is ridiculously hard, and also hard to work with, it is formed with resins, i know because i have several varieties of the tiles and they just eat up dremel discs! the shooter shoots well with a wrist flick since it has very low forks, but take note Larry, the bands are not suited for this type of shooter, they stack up during the shot that may be why you did not like the frame? i tried some latex on it and it worked much better. so in the end brother Larry nice work again, keep them coming! please lol


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for kind words, Mark! 
I'll definitely try some latex on next one.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. I really like that frame! Thanks for posting.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Wow. I really like that frame! Thanks for posting.


for its size its stout, that type of bamboo is killerlight but as strong as HDPE or stronger, i havemade PFS's out of it, they take fork hits without notice, so its a type of bamboo i really trust.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice work Larry!


----------

